# Halter Training Donkeys



## Dee (Jun 12, 2005)

Our mini donkey is almost a year old and I am ashamed to admit she is not halter trained.

I have tried, but I just don't know what I am doing wrong.

She is the sweetest little girl and follows me everywhere and could care less if she has her halter on, but when it comes to leading she just puts on the brakes???? What am I doing wrong?

Any help would be great!

Dee


----------



## Shari (Jun 12, 2005)

You can do a couple of things.

One,, is put the halter & lead on her,, walk away a few steps, while holding lead (slack) and wait and let her walk up to you. Pat, Itch and repeat. It can take a longgg time, but well worth it.

Or, you can use a butt rope as you would with any foal. But at her age, would be best to do it in a round pen or such.


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 13, 2005)

Also do not pull on lead rope, A very slight tug and ASK the donkey to walk. Or just start walking as if you did not have a lead rope and halter on.. You said she follows you everywhere. Put it on rub her for awhile. and act as if there is nothing on her and just turn and start to walk and see if she will follow without even having to do a slight tug on the rope. That may help you also.. Donkeys are way different then horses and you have to be very patient and ask them for things never pull or demand something.. Ask in a very light manner on the lead rope. Ask give a slight tug and let up.. Ask again and so on.. It will take time. But well worth it in the end.


----------



## Dee (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys!






It is just so weird that she won't follow me with her halter on if I ask her, but the minute it comes off she will. I think she is just tricking me and thinks its funny








Dee


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a few donkeys that dont like to lead when I am standing at the head level but to the side, (like the normal way you lead a horse/donkey) but if I stand at there shoulder area and just give a little bit more slack in the lead line, they lead great. Donkeys do not train like horses do, they are very cautious animals..not stubborn..just cautious., it takes more patience when working with a donkey.


----------

